# CASIO PRO TREK PRG-50 Uhr, Höhenmessser, Kompass, Barometer u.v.m



## rasinini (21. Juni 2004)

jetzt hier bei ebay

* CASIO PRO TREK PRG-50 Uhr Höhenmessser, Kompass, Barometer
*







Markenuhr von Casio,
mit Höhenmesser, Kompass Barometer u.v.m.
selten getragen, wie neu

 die Ebay-Artikelnummer: 4905929263

der ganze Link:  [url]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4905929263
&rd=1 [/url]:


----------

